# Sigh.  I really need to organize my soap room.



## agriffin (Jan 21, 2011)

It's a mess.  

Ugh.


----------



## Bukawww (Jan 21, 2011)

You are awesome for posting pics anyway!

Mine is a bit haphazard at the moment too - its always messy WHILE I am busy in it so I guess that means I've been making stuff (mine is also a sewing room...it never stood a chance with a fabric AND soap making addiction  :wink: )


----------



## krissy (Jan 21, 2011)

mine looks similar. i need to get down there and organize, but it is so cold during winter that i am in there as little as possible and so i never take the time to organize a lot.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm working on restocks, so mine is a bit messy too.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I so love it.............now I know I am not the only one that can be just a tad disorganised.............Welcome to my world :0)


----------



## agriffin (Jan 21, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Oh I so love it.............now I know I am not the only one that can be just a tad disorganised.............Welcome to my world :0)



Well...I'm in good company then.


----------



## heyjude (Jan 21, 2011)

Betcha know where everything is though! :wink:


----------



## krissy (Jan 21, 2011)

heyjude said:
			
		

> Betcha know where everything is though! :wink:



i do.  with the exception of one thing that i can not find no matter how long i look.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 21, 2011)

If that's what you consider a mess, I would be embarrassed to post a pic of mine...  
LOL


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jan 21, 2011)

what!!!....you mean i'm not the only one with a messy soap room???  , actually my daughter surprised me by cleaning the whole lot up for me a few days back. The worst part I don't like is cleaning the dishes afterwards, so I pay her to do it lol,


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2011)

My soaping room is my kitchen. I wouldn't dare post a picture and I'm mortified when people come over unexpectedly. Bottles everywhere, buckets of oils, notes, bags of micas.... I have some stores in the basement and the soap rack in a different part of the basement. I so long to be organized but it doesn't seem to be in my genes at all. I'd love to have the soaping equivalent of Hazel (which dates me, I'm afraid) or Alice from the Brady Bunch. Heck, I'd love to have Alice or Hazel on a general basis.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm jealous you  have a soap room  I just purchased a bread rack for soaps to dry on and it ended up in my bedroom..  
thanks for ALL the sharing you do !


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2011)

A room for your soap stuff, now that would be wonderful.  I've been thinking of taking over one of the spare bedrooms, but they're small and they all have queen beds in them.

It's great to have a workspace with a door ... that way when it's messy, you can close it.

My kitchen is where I make soap and my large _'Fijian coconut palm tree' _kitchen table is where my soaping 'bits and pieces' are stored.  My bars of soap are in shelves in my linen cupboard ... and I'm running out of space ...


----------



## Microdot (Jan 21, 2011)

I want a soap room!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 22, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Lyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would three be a crowd?  Mine looks this bad or worse.  It's a catch-all craft room so I've got more than just soap stuff in there, but it's a huge mess.  Maybe we should all punish ourselves until we get more organized.  What do you say?  No soaping until it's done?   :shock:   Nevermind.  Forget I said it.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 22, 2011)

At least you have it all in one room. My supplies are spread out in 3 rooms. I keep telling myself I need to get organized because it's difficult to get anything done.


----------



## agriffin (Jan 22, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Relle (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a craft room that I wouldn't dare take a piccy of, just can't even get in there at the moment. I know I have some oils in there but would need goggles and snorkel to find them   

I'm soaping in the kitchen so have to try and tidy a little or we don't eat -thats one way to lose weight.   

Relle.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 22, 2011)

I had to show this to my DH so he can feel better about my comparatively small mess.  I think you should show us an after picture to inspire everyone to get organized.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2011)

I make my soap in the kitchen...bottles of oils, FO's, molds, waxed paper, curing racks every where... all the time when I'm soaping.  

When I do clean things up to put them away, I store them in my stained glass studio.  Need I tell you that glassing and soaping are a dangerous combo?   :roll:   LOL!  No worries...things are tightly sealed and stored away from the flying glass bits but it's getting crowded in there. 

When I've got two bucks to rub together it's always a toss up of whether I should buy glass or soap supplies!  Can we say supply overload?

Just today I finally decided to clean out the hall closet where I stored our china dishes and put my most often used soaping stuff in there.    :wink: 

 Who needs the china anyway?  If I'm gonna be in the kitchen, I'd rather be cookin' up a batch of soap!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 23, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> It's a mess.
> 
> Ugh.



OMG that is my dream room to organize lol


----------



## ewenique (Jan 24, 2011)

At least you have a soap room...I soap in my kitchen, and the soapmaking supplies are in the laundry room.  But I'm still pretty small scale.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re:  Soap Room*

Room for one more?  heee,heee.  My craft room looks like a tornado hit it sometimes.  I am so very organized at work but when I craft at home I make such a  mess.  ha,ha.


----------



## krissy (Jan 25, 2011)

:cry: at least you have one. i did but DH came home today and he is taking it for his office. now i have to find somewhere new to put all my stuff.  :?


----------

